# animated gif taking to long to load..



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Is there a way to make this gif load faster? I was testing the page trying to figure out what make's the page drag and this gif is the problem. It takes 53 seconds as far as front page says at 28.8 . It takes 28 seconds for 58.6. I have cable so for me it takes no time but if you are on dial up at 58.6 that is forever. I love the gif it was made for the group here on this site but needs to load faster... Could it be sliced up to load faster? What should I do?

ph


----------



## freedumb (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi,

Here's a version that is only 27KB instead of 100KB. I removed every second frame and reduced the color palette from 256 to 16. I did it with adobe image ready. It's a little faster than before and not as smooth.


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Thank you.... that brought the whole page down to 35 seconds at 28.8. That makes a huge difference. 56.6 is now 19 seconds... Im jazzed.

ph


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can also slice up the image Debra. That way you can have the just one frame of the horse and then another frame for the flag. I know you have PhotoImpact and you can slice the image up in it. I have also seen web pages where they have done the same thing and the one picture was sliced up and were .jpg images but for the one part in the picture where they wanted the effect it was a .gif.
I have never done it this way using a gif file but know it can be done.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is just the flag as a gif. It is the only part that changes so you are not having to have the added frames for the rest of the image. It is now very smaill at 5.7 KB.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok Debra I got the file size down more for you. 
Only 9.3 KB now and 16 colors.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Darn where did the green come from?
I see it was in your image also Debra but then it got worse I thing as the colors were changed to 16.
Let me know if it effects your web page or not.
I will see what is going on too.

Or do you have the image that you started with that is even bigger then you posted here because that may be more easy to work with.


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow you got it way down. here is the link if you want to look...
posse


The green in obvious but it looks ok. It loads even faster now.
I need to play with it and thought about slicing but I tried to slice twice and lost the animation. Needed to read up on it more. But it is so mush easier to post  and get a answer. Lack of quality time on the computer had taken away some of my graphic skills. I was able to slice and optimise the logo. I hated the other one looked sloppy and blurry. The new one came much crisper.

PH

PS When I have time to sit down we will have to play with credimail and see why they are much bigger then reg email. Maybe web bug but I doubt it....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that is the image I made at your site so that will not help.

Guess just editing the image and changing the colors is what is needed. I will work on it later. I get losted in trying the slicing Debra.
What I did was this.
1. The whole image I made smaller because it had added blank space on 3 sides.
2. I croped just the flag. (see post #5)
3. I took the whole gif and took out all but one frame.
4. Open that whole frame in GIF Animator 5 and then added the flag from #5 to it. Worked great because I did not even have to adjust the flag to fit on the one frame that had a flag. 
I forgot I did take out one frame from the flag .gif because it was already in the one frame of the horse.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Opps Debra I now see that you can see the background flag also when the flag folds. 
I will work on it again later on.


----------

